# The History of Chocolate (Hope y'all had a sweet Valentine's Day)



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 15, 2022)

Lots of unsold heart shaped chocolate should be on sale today! Get to the stores early for the best selection!


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 15, 2022)

Interesting video, thanks.

My favorite chocolate is mole ***** (https://honest-food.net/mole-*****-recipe/)

Hmmm... I see my Spanish word meaning black is apparently not politically correct enough for the SF site...  Not even in the link, which does not work with the ***** in it.  To get a recipe y'all may have to down your own Google search for mole "Spanish word meaning black"...


----------

